

Ask HN: how do startups find designers that won't break the bank? - andrewstuart

Startups don't have much cash but there's always new startups launching with great looking websites and design.  Where do they find these designers? How do they do it without spending a fortune?
======
gexla
How long is a piece of string? Different startups have different budgets. Some
designers are expensive to some budgets but still cheap for other budgets. If
you are working out of your home or a small office you are still likely
spending much less on your business front (website) than a brick and mortor
business which has to buy a building and spend money on signage.

Do what you can. If you have no budget for design, then do the design yourself
or use a free template. If you have no time and a tiny budget, get someone
cheap off a site like Elance or Odesk. Getting the business off the ground is
more important than starting out with a world class design by a high end
design studio. Go take a look at what the first versions of some of your
favorite sites looked like when they first got started. ;)

